# CT--temp foster needed for GSD



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know where else to post this where people might be willing to help the owner. This is in Manchester, CT, which is just 15 minutes from Hartford. If you have any ideas, email the owner.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/924439752.html 



> Quote: Need someone to take my dog for a few weeks (Manchester)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> ...


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm almost 2 hours away but sent an email anyways, I'd love to help if its possible.







I'd hate to be put in that situation!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for trying. It's definitely a rough situation. I live right nearby, but my yard is only fenced with a 4 footer. My mom takes care of my dogs during the day, and I just can't saddle her with a 2yr old who could easily clear that fence.


----------

